

On Becoming a Unix Wizard - netvarun
http://www.csd.uwo.ca/staff/magi/personal/humour/Computer_Audience/Becoming%20A%20UNIX%20Wizard.html

======
emmelaich
Pleased to see mention of <http://basepath.com/aup/> Most Unix advice prefers
to mention Stevens' works (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._Richard_Stevens>)
but I'm rather partial to Rochkind. (as well, not instead)

